

Machinery – A command-line tool to operate on a cluster of Docker Machine VMs - blacksqr
https://github.com/efrecon/machinery

======
lox
"machinery is written in Tcl" ???!

------
blacksqr
The descriptive title line I submitted was changed. How'd that happen?

~~~
fragmede
HN allows moderators to change the titles in an ad-hoc fashion.

